# Deister for newbies



## moorteufel (20. März 2002)

Hallo Leute
ich brauch nu mal ein bischen Unterstützung!

Mein Kumpel und ich wollen nämlich auch mal in den Deister, das ewige Flachlandfahren wird selbst für "Neulinge" auf´m Bike wie uns langweilig. Uns an eine Tour von euch "Alten Hasen" zub hängen klappt wohl von der Kondition nicht so ganz, ausserdem planen wir einen Tag in der Woche, so gegen Ostern an.
Was wir nu bräuchten wären Tips zu Touren, wos schon soon bischen auf und ab geht, aber eben so im Rahmen  

Ausserdem wären ein paar Tips zu geeignetem Karten usw echt toll     
Álso kurzum, ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!
 
Und wenn wir wieder da sind schreib ich auch nen Bericht

Der Moorteufel


----------



## Hattrick (20. März 2002)

Ein Beispiel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14929

Über Ostern bin ich hoffentlich jeden Tag im Wald (Deister/Süntel)unterwegs. In der Woche ist natürlich interessanter, da weniger "Fuss-Verkehr". Eine Übersichtskarte ( Tourvorschlag ebenso) könnte ich mailen, dann bitte e-mail-adresse per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

Karten:

Top 1:25000, Nr. 3622 Barsinghausen, Nr. 3722 Lauenau, Nr. 3723 Springe, zu bestellen über www.lgn.de.

Touren:

Tja, da gibts viele, viele Möglichkeiten...

...sach mal an was und wieviel ihr biken wollt:

- Trails, Forstwege
- km 
- hm
- Zeit

Das beste wäre, wir machen einen Termin aus und ich zeig euch mal ein bischen die Gegend - natürlich auf eurer Profil hin zugeschnitten, das kriegen wir schon hin.

Wie wäre es mit Ostermontag??1


----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

Na, Hattrick!!

Da hatten wir wohl so in etwa die gleichen Gedanken...

...dann können wir das ganze doch auch gemeinsam durchziehen und vielleicht mit der "Weiberrunde" kombinieren - was meinst Du??!


----------



## Rabbit (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Na, Hattrick!!
> ...dann können wir das ganze doch auch gemeinsam durchziehen und vielleicht mit der "Weiberrunde" kombinieren - was meinst Du??! *


"Weiberrunde"?! Da komm ich mit!!!!!!!!!   
Oder meint ihr etwa "nur" eure eigenen "Weiber"? 

Den Ostermontag hätte ich frei, allerdings die übrigen "Oster"-Tage eben nicht (nur, damit mir der PAN nun nicht wieder komisch kommt  ).

Also startet bitte nicht so früh, da ich dann Ostermontag anreisen müsste.
Den moorteufel und seinen Kumpel könnte ich ja im Windschatten mitschleifen.
Harsefeld liegt m.E. doch so Richtung Buxtehude. Wo fahrt ihr auf die A7? Da könnten wir uns dann doch treffen!
Vielleicht hat der Bischi ja auch noch Lust, dann wird's auch wieder gemütlich  

Harry


----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

Es geht doch!!

Ostermontag, Start 11:00 Uhr bei mir, Rückkehr ca. 16:00 Uhr.

Streckenführung klamüsere ich noch mit Hattrick aus.

Alles klar!!?


----------



## Hattrick (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Na, Hattrick!!
> 
> Da hatten wir wohl so in etwa die gleichen Gedanken...
> ...



Tja PAN, die Welt ist klein ... Den Termin muß ich morgen nochmal checken, bis jetzt spricht nichts dagegen. (Schwipp-Schwager zieht Ostern um). 
Was ich Dir noch sagen wollte: Die Bilder aus dem Felsenkeller .... überredet -  ich maile Dir gleich einmal zwei oder drei kleinere rüber.


----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

Bin schon echt gespannt!!

Axo, noch zur Tour: Soll mit Sicherheit keine "Jockel-Runde" werden...nur so zum Ausklang der Festtage sozusagen...

...heißt aber auch nicht, dass es `ne Feierabendrunde wird... mir schwebt da schon was vor  Augen...


----------



## Hattrick (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Bin schon echt gespannt!!
> 
> Axo, noch zur Tour: Soll mit Sicherheit keine "Jockel-Runde" werden...nur so zum Ausklang der Festtage sozusagen...
> ...



Ich habe verstanden, die Mädels fahren nur die halbe Tortour mit  
Vorschlag: "Turm-Tour" durch den Deister
Annaturm, Nordmannsturm, Fernsehturm, Rodenberger Höhe
Und wer unterwegs schwächelt muß an jeder "Tränke" eine Runde ausgeben.


----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

Aber laß´ uns mal abwarten, was die "Newbies" so wollen...

...die Bilder sind ja wohl übrigens `ne mittlere Frechheit... 

...wahrscheinlich zum Ende der Veranstaltung hin aufgenommen und dann noch unverschämt bis zur größtmöglichen Unvorteilhaftigkeit vergrößert...


----------



## moorteufel (20. März 2002)

also ehrlich Leute
das ist ja hier wohl wirklich ein cooles Forum!

DANK DANKE DANKE
fühl mich richtig aufgenommen   

also:
zu Pan-- mit Ostermontag muss ich erst mal mit Kumpel Ulli abchecken..und der Landesregierung    

zu Rabbit--ja haste Recht mit der Richtung, aber mein Kumpel kommt aus dem Buchholzer Raum, A7 Auffahrt wäre dann wohl Thieshope oder Garlstorf, finde ich aber super dein Angebot   

zu Hattrick--siehe PM

das hört sich ja schon mal gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von moorteufel _
> *also ehrlich Leute
> das ist ja hier wohl wirklich ein cooles Forum!
> 
> ...



...grundsätzlich hast Du narürlich recht...nur nicht zuviel der Blumen...

...wir machen das natürlich auch zu einem hohen Anteil aus niederen eigennützigen Beweggründen...denn Du/Ihr gibst/gebt uns mit Deiner/Eurer Initiative mal wieder eine willkommene Gelegenheit zu einer geilen gemeinsamen Bike-Tour...


----------



## foxi (20. März 2002)

hm, mal sehen ob ich dabei bin, muss das erst terminlich  abchecken mit famaly. 
Vielleicht bring ich dann noch nen MTB-Newbee-Kumpel mit.
@Pan: Wenn das schweben vor Deinen Augen abgeklungen ist und die Tour feste Formen annimmt das poste mal ne Kurzbeschreibung


----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *@Pan: Wenn das schweben vor Deinen Augen abgeklungen ist und die Tour feste Formen annimmt das poste mal ne Kurzbeschreibung *



...nicht schlecht gekontert!!! 

Denke, wird halt wie immer: 30-60km und 600-1200hm  

..nene, Hattricks Vorschlag mit der "Türme-Tour" is schon gar nicht schlecht...kann man zur Not noch locker den ein oder anderen (Höhen-)Schlenker problemlos einbauen...


----------



## foxi (20. März 2002)

Am besten vom Annaturm zum Nordmannsturm über den E1 (Fully- Teststrecke?)Die Mädels werden`s nich vergessen und Euch anschließend lünchen
Mal im Ernst, den Kammweg sollten wir doch am Ostermontag meiden oder ? Wenn nicht dann bau ich mir ne 3Klang Fanfahre ans Bike -  täätäätäätää


----------



## Pan (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Mal im Ernst, den Kammweg sollten wir doch am Ostermontag meiden oder ? Wenn nicht dann bau ich mir ne 3Klang Fanfahre ans Bike -  täätäätäätää *



...Hattrick und ich tüfteln vielleicht doch noch mal ein büschen rum, denke ich!


----------



## foxi (20. März 2002)

.... aber die Tränke/n sollten wir doch irgendwie anpeilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...Hattrick und ich tüfteln vielleicht doch noch mal ein büschen rum, denke ich! *



mal sehen - ich könnte für die Tour eine Lampe zum Nebelhorn umbauen ...  

PAN: finale Kommentare bitte erst bis du die anderen Bilder gesehen hast, ich könnte sie auch noch mit einer höheren Auflösung einscannen (bitte nicht als Drohung verstehen)  

fox02: die Tränken steuern wir an - versprochen. Den Ärger mit der "E1" habe ich bereits am Sonntag gehabt,  allerdings bergab


----------



## Rabbit (21. März 2002)

Mann oh mann!
Kommt man hier auch nochmal als NICHT-Einheimischer zu Wort?!  

@moorteufel: Gibt es denn Thieshope an der Auffahrt unten die Möglichkeit (kleine Parkbucht etc.) zum Halten? Oder treffen wir uns dann am nächsten Rasthof (ich glaube das wäre dann Bispingen ?).
Sollte einer von euch nicht können/wollen, so könnte ich den anderen auch in meinem Wagen mitnehmen (so reduzieren sich die Spritkosten  ).

@PAN & Co. (die Eingeboren  ): Die Idee mit der Halb und Halb Tour finde ich konkret krass, Alder. Also erste Hälfte "Weiberrunde" und zweiter Teil dann Singltrail 

Mal ganz ehrlich, die letzte gemeinsame Tour vom Sonntag (Deister) hoch zum Annaturm, "nur" um dort Sebastian & Co zu treffen, fand ich nicht ganz so spannend.
Die Touren vom Deisterparkplatz Feggendort hoch zur Kreuzbuche und hinten rum am Sportplatz ... fand ich "knorkiger" 

Naja, lassen wir uns überraschen, ich werdet das Kind schon schaukeln  !


----------



## Brice (21. März 2002)

Über Ostern bin ich in Hameln. Ich werde den Thread beobachten und mich ggfls. anschliessen. Kommt aber auf die Tour an, da ich derzeit mal wieder wg. meiner Bandscheibe total untrainiert bin.

Stefan


----------



## Iksus (21. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

das scheint ja die richtige Jahresauftaktveranstaltung für mich zu werden.

Nachdem die Jahresabschlußtour ja ins Wasser oder besser in den Schnee gefallen ist, bei der ihr mich dankenswerterweise mitnehmen wolltet, hab ich bis jetzt aufgrund des unheimlich einladenen Wetters ja gekniffen.

Aber nachdem ich das jetzt hier gelesen habe, gibt es ja kaum eine Ausrede...


----------



## Pan (22. März 2002)

Hi Iksus!!

Schön, dass Du dabei sein willst!! 

Hmmm...Du kommst aus Barsinghausen...treffen wir uns oben aufm Pass?? 

Dann brauchste nicht extra einmal ums Gebirge rum (oder rüber)...


----------



## Iksus (24. März 2002)

Hi Pan,

ja ich hoffe diesmal klappt es. Nachdem du mir das letzte mal soviel Mut gemacht hast, dass ich bei euch schon mitkommen werde (auch wenn mein Trainingszustand derzeit noch im Winterschlaf ist), hoffe ich endlich ein paar nette Leute zu treffen mit denen man hier mal ein bischen biken kann.

Mit dem Pass ist ne gute Idee, sollten wir aber noch mal konkret am OsterWE absnacken.

Gruss
Kristian


----------



## moorteufel (24. März 2002)

Hi Pan, Hattrick und die anderen
tja....aber am Ostermontag gehts bei mir und Ulli nicht, leider!
Sieht so aus, wenn die Firma mitspielt, das wir am Donnerstag mal den Deister erkunden wollen...

Schade wären gerne mit Euch gefahren, aber die Regierungen lassen uns nicht gehen.

Eine Bitte hätte ich noch...Hattrick du wolltest mir mal so eine Tour aufschreiben, für Newbees halt, bischen schön vom Gelände, sowas für ca 5 Stunden zum fahren mit nem gemütlichem altherrenschnit sagen wir mal so ca 15 km/h.  

Also ich wünsche euch jedenfalls alles Gute für Montag

keep on rockin
moorteufel


----------

